# ordre des photos sur apple TV



## yff13 (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

je synchronise mes photos stockées dans Aperture 3 avec mon apple TV via iTunes.

Problème, l'ordre de classement des photos dans l'apple TV ne correspond pas à celui de mes albums dans Aperture.

Y-a-t'il moyen de conserver cet ordre de classement ?

merci,


----------

